# Fixing A Glossy Screen!!!!!!



## Interested

THE FREAKING CLEANING LADY THAT COMES ONCE A WEEK TO MY HOUSE IS PISSING ME OFF! When i got my BRAND NEW GLOSSY 22" SCREEN, my parents told her, DO NOT TOUCH THE SCREEN!!! She did it anyway!!! I wiped the screen off, and searched for scratches. 2 to the far left!!! I exploded!!!! This past week, i told her again, DO NOT TOUCH THE M*****F****** SCREEN!!! (i didnt say it like that, i was polite). I check later, and viola, 20 MORE SCRATCHES!!! WTF??? I NEED to know if i can fix this (they look like they can be polished out or something). Does anyone know how to fix surface scratches on a glossy screen??

PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!!

Thanks in advance!

I'm Interested.


----------



## Interested

anyone??


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't know how to repair screens, but my piece of advice is to fire the cleaning lady.


----------



## PC eye

I trust this is on an lcd with the typical "soft cloth only" type protective covering over the display area. Unfortunately when that gets scratched up or discolored there are not too many options except a scratch repair kit or following the advice of applying some Vasoline petroeum jelly to more or less fill in the scratches and then wiping away the excess after. http://www.fixya.com/manuals/w153176-fix_scratch_lcd_screen

http://www.merlinstable.com/ offers a variety of different types of scratch repair kits. There are also protective screens to place over lcd displays available when shopping around.


----------



## Interested

should i fill it with that jelly, use that repair kit, or send it back and get a replacement? Its only 20 days old.


----------



## voyagerfan99

If you can, I'd just send it in for a replacement.


----------



## oscaryu1

Interested said:


> should i fill it with that jelly, use that repair kit, or send it back and get a replacement? Its only 20 days old.



I'd RMA it, fire the lady, and look into seeing if they'll charge you that 15% restocking fee.


----------



## jimkonow

send it back, get a replacement, then buy a hammer and bust open the cleaning lady's head 
or, learn spanish, then tell her not to touch the screen. that should help


----------



## just a noob

a ti te gusta la ropa interior in spanish means, do you like your underwear? lol i would rma it, my grandma's 19 inch glossy hp has a hole in the middle of the screen  oh well i don't notice it that much


----------



## Interested

Thx voyagerfan, oscaryu1, jimkonow, and just a noob. And actually, la ropa means clothing, i think. And she is russian, not spanish, haha. I speak russian so i know she understood me. I take spanish level one at school, and all i can say right now is, YO TENGO DOS GATOS EN MIS PANTALONES!!!!!!! ES UNA FIESTA!!! haha. If u have watched Blue Streak (great movie btw), you know what i mean...haha look down..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iSkjQ-hJqrQ

ill let u guys know what ill do later on.


----------



## just a noob

eeek! you have a cat and a party in your pants?!?!?! porque?!?!?!?! la ropa is clothing yes, but interior is underwear


----------



## Interested

haha....watch the clip if u havent already....lol...


----------



## Interested

im having an OCD attack again.......would u guys really send the screen back if the scratches are only noticeable when u look for them and shine light on them? you dont see them AT ALL when the monitor is on.


----------



## just a noob

i can't my internet is like Über slow, 26.4kbps ftw? :\


----------



## fortyways

Have her deported and see if you can grab enough of her pesos to buy a new monitor.


----------



## Interested

fortyways said:


> Have her deported and see if you can grab enough of her pesos to buy a new monitor.



LOL


----------



## just a noob

hah i found a 50 peso coin in my drawer it has boobies on it


----------



## jimkonow

if YOU can see them, then that would be enough for *me* to want to send it back.
i cant stand s**t like that, i bought a special cloth for my 22" widescreen so i wouldnt have to deal with smudges and scratches 
RMA it and tell her if she doesnt stop scratching it we wont send Russia any more corn so they can live.
poor, starving people.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

fortyways said:


> Have her deported and see if you can grab enough of her pesos to buy a new monitor.





Interested said:


> LOL





just a noob said:


> hah i found a 50 peso coin in my drawer it has boobies on it



Stay on topic guys.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well, since we're on the topic......

I use moist monitor wipes on my 22" LCD. It gets streaky as it dries. How can I keep this from happening? They're made by Dust Off.


----------



## Vizy

don't wipe ur monitor then sheesh^


----------



## voyagerfan99

Vizy93 said:


> don't wipe ur monitor then sheesh^



I'm just wondering


----------

